# Advice needed on relocation to the US



## cam12 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi there,

I've been approached by a competitor to work in the US. This would involve moving from the UK. The salary offered appears to be ok (~$140k). I would be really grateful if I could get some advice on what I should ask for in the reloaction package. I was wonderining if it was common for companies to buy your home? Any thoughts would be great.

Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

cam12 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've been approached by a competitor to work in the US. This would involve moving from the UK. The salary offered appears to be ok (~$140k). I would be really grateful if I could get some advice on what I should ask for in the reloaction package. I was wonderining if it was common for companies to buy your home? Any thoughts would be great.
> 
> ...


My question - what location are you looking at? 140k can be great or keep you above water.

Real estate purchases still happen but very far and between. Not for a 140k job anymore unless the company cannot function without you. Relo packages have been getting a bit slim lately.


----------

